# Stupid p0106



## srmackin (Jun 18, 2012)

Hello all,

I have read several threads here about this issue with various fixes, so I'm just going to throw my issue on the wall for all to see:

2012 Jetta 2.5 with 80K miles, CEL P0106.

I checked the MAP sensor, it and the intake were soaked in oil. Since the common cause of this is the PCV valve, I cleaned the map sensor, throttle body and intake with throttle body cleaner and did the cheap Dorman pcv diaphragm fix...which didn't work.

Still had the P0106, still found an oil-coated map sensor. Put in a new Bosch map sensor, replaced the valve cover with a genuine VW cover. Cleared the code, drove about 100 miles, CEL came back...P0106.

Put about another 100 miles on the car today, honestly it runs great. I have to fix this as it is due for state inspection this month. Reached-out to a couple for members in the area with VAG COM to see if I can get any more error info, or maybe see if I can due the map sensor software update I've heard so much about. The only possible cause I can think of right now is maybe the intake hose and its connectors aren't on tight?

What do you guys think? I've seen replacing the throttle body, map sensor wiring harness, the whole evap system, fuel filter and just living with the code if the car is ok. Again, I have to put this through state inspection soon, so any help would be appreciated.

Thanks for listening.


----------



## graffswag (Apr 22, 2015)

srmackin said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have read several threads here about this issue with various fixes, so I'm just going to throw my issue on the wall for all to see:
> 
> ...


Have you thought of installing an oil-catch can between the pcv and the manifold? I just hit 100k a few days ago. So I'm keeping up with the preventative upgrades; catch can, air ducts for the brakes, etc.. Anyway, hope this helps


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## graffswag (Apr 22, 2015)

P.S. make sure it's a sealed unit(without breather filter)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srmackin (Jun 18, 2012)

graffswag said:


> P.S. make sure it's a sealed unit(without breather filter)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did not consider that. Do you use a particular one?


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

Did you clean the pcv hose?


----------



## graffswag (Apr 22, 2015)

Well I'm installing it before I have such problems, however the use of a catch can is rather simple, you could either purchase a vw specific one for ecstuning.com or any of those other performance websites, or you could purchase a cheap unit from eBay. You just need something to catch the oil before it gets to your intake manifold. Here's a pic of mine before the install, I ran the inlet hose to the bottom of the can with some "catching element", before the install I'll add a few clamps n couplers to keep it properly sealed. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

^^ Catch can will not prevent this code, but it will keep your your intake a little cleaner.


----------



## srmackin (Jun 18, 2012)

Nice catch can - I may try it, but I've read on other posts that this does not necessarily fix the code.

I wonder, is it normal for the 2.5 to vent oil into the intake, and if so, is it venting too much now? Why is the map sensor getting soaked with oil now?

I'm going to take-off and clean the vent tube this weekend and take a look at the map sensor to see if it is coated again. The car runs great, so if I need to live with a check engine light fine - just need to get it past inspection.


----------



## WVENGINEER (Feb 17, 2017)

I am having this same issue.. i have not replaced the valve cover yet but have cleaned everything and was code free for a couple hundred miles. My car has 72k miles on it and is out of warranty. Is there a fix for this that anyone knows of?


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

http://europeanag.com/forum/index.php?topic=37339.0


----------



## WVENGINEER (Feb 17, 2017)

Le0n thanks for that post. I followed his guidance when I first took everything apart to give it a cleaning initially. Guess I need to go after it again. It's a shame this is a known flaw and there is no permanent fix.


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

He is me. 

I cleaned it once last year and it only lasted a few hundred miles. Then I found some areas I had missed. It has been error free since the second cleaning.

Still on my original MAP sensor after 180k miles.


----------



## WVENGINEER (Feb 17, 2017)

Oh i didnt even look at the author of that last night. I will get back in there and clean clean clean again and hopefully it will last this time. Thanks


----------



## srmackin (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks for that write up!


----------



## srmackin (Jun 18, 2012)

Update:

So I did another cleaning of the throttle body/intake/map sensor and I removed and cleaned the PCV vent hose as advised in a previous post.

Cleared the code...drove to the DMV for inspection...failed.

The catalyst system and O2 sensors didn't run long enough to give a reading. I played dumb with the tech and said that the car had just been repaired and codes were cleared. He told me to drive it for a week then come back.

On the way home, the light came on: our friendly P0106 is back.

Guys, I'm out of answers here. I've got about 2 weeks left to get this thing past inspection. I think I'm throwing in the tower and taking it to a shop


----------



## srmackin (Jun 18, 2012)

*towel


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

It may be time to look at a different component, in the past I think one of the members here didn't completely solve it until the throttle body was replaced.

The throttle body and the MAP get crossed checked to measure and calculate air/fuel ratio.


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

Your car may require more than a cleaning and the part(s) may not be defective.

Per Ross-Tech Wiki:



Ross-Tech said:


> ... When found in NAR (North American Region) 2011-2013 Jetta, Golf, Passat and New Beetle vehicles with 2.5L engine codes CBTA and CBUA see TSB 01-14-23 -or- TPI 2034012. When applicable, DTCs P050A, P0507 and *P0106* are resolved after flash updating the Engine controller.


----------



## mkV Fanatic (Oct 23, 2014)

Ya I think this might be my next step. OP you should look into this as well. My car is a 2010 but that apparently was a split-year model and by that I mean my car has many MK6 uprages and interior parts in an old body style. Why they would do this who knows but inside my car looks like a MK6 Jetta and outside MK5 it's kinda neat. But my real point is maybe it has an updated ECM and thus shares the problem with the 2011+ Jettas. Who the hell knows with Volkswagen anymore :laugh:


----------



## srmackin (Jun 18, 2012)

Update - so I took it to a local shop and told them what I had already done. They did some research and confirmed that they would have done the same repairs that I did. So they performed the next step. the software update for the map sensor.

Well, I've been hooking-up my scan tool everyday since last week and I cannot get this car ready for inspection!!!!!!! It appears that the software update didn't work as I have a "pending" P0106 code showing up. What's really frustrating is only 7 of the 9 emission monitors are ready - I have performed the VW/AUDI drive cycle twice and I still cannot get the last 2 monitors to trigger!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I have reached-out to several forum members with VAGS-COM looking for help but no one is getting back to me.

I really can't afford to keep throwing money at this car just to get it past inspection.

This sucks. I have never had such a car issue in all my life.


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

By local shop, you mean the dealer, right? The only way a local shop could fix this issue with software is if you were flashing aftermarket software from a company like United Motorsports. They have the ability to update the code with their performance tunes.


----------



## srmackin (Jun 18, 2012)

I believe it's the actual VW software. They showed me the tech bulletin and the code for the update.


----------



## srmackin (Jun 18, 2012)

*FIXED!!!!!!!!....kinda*

So, it appears that the software update for the map sensor was the fix. Took it back to the shop today and passed state inspection (PTL!!!!!)

Now, I've had my scan tool on the car since the software update about a week ago, waiting for all 9 monitors to get ready (the last two days was just waiting on the secondary air!). Here's the weird thing:

If I put the scan tool on first thing in the morning, I get no codes. If I put it on again in the afternoon (after driving it some), I get a pending P0106. The next morning, the pending code is gone.

Maybe the code will come back, but at this point I don't care. The car runs great and I've got 2 years till the next inspection!!!!!!!!!!


Thank you all for your tips.


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

srmackin said:


> I believe it's the actual VW software. They showed me the tech bulletin and the code for the update.


I've never known of a independent shop that can flash VW-spec software. Learn something new everyday!



srmackin said:


> So, it appears that the software update for the map sensor was the fix. Took it back to the shop today and passed state inspection (PTL!!!!!) ...


Glad you passed! That's a big relief. :thumbup:


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

Cool. Cool.

Glad you passed the inspection.

Yeah, some have luck with the software update; some don't. What has been documented is that more often than not, the code comes back. This indicates that something is still not correct.


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

le0n said:


> ... Yeah, some have luck with the software update; some don't. What has been documented is that more often than not, the code comes back. This indicates that something is still not correct.


IIRC, Jeff @ UM said there are several "paths" that can cause the p0106 malfunction. For customers with UM software that have a constant p0106, you send him logs and he can determine which "path" is causing the code and tune it out. I read that several years back, so the details may be off, but that's the general idea.


----------



## Alex313 (Mar 29, 2021)

Can yall help me.rove this code?


halbwissen said:


> IIRC, Jeff @ UM said there are several "paths" that can cause the p0106 malfunction. For customers with UM software that have a constant p0106, you send him logs and he can determine which "path" is causing the code and tune it out. I read that several years back, so the details may be off, but that's the general idea.


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

Alex313 said:


> Can yall help me.rove this code?


If you’re stock, you’ll want to contact your local dealership or independent VW mechanic to have it diagnosed. If you’re tuned, or want to tune your car, then you can contact Jeff at United Motorsports to see if their current versions of software fix that p-code. Good luck!


----------

